# almost 3 weeks into veg



## h20xygen (Dec 12, 2006)

Ok i'm almost 3 weeks into my veg with my 3 lowryders and 1 sensi star x skunk #1 and I was just thinking about posting some picture to see what u guys think, they had a day where they didnt get watered and the tips of one of the lowryders and my sensi got burnt which you will see in the pictures, they're still looking healthy after I recovered them but I wanna know what u guys think, 26 days in should my plants look like this or bigger?

Excuse the image quality

Here's my daddy lowryder






Here's all of them in order 
TOP-LEFT is my youngest lowryder planted bout 3 days ago
BOTTOM-LEFT is my oldest plant my sensi with some burn
TOP-RIGHT is my daddy lowryder also with some burnt leaves
BOTTOM-RIGHT is my other lowryder planted about a day after my oldest and is fully healthy






Are they the right height and proporsion for how long they've been growing?

anyway cheers


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Dec 12, 2006)

The lowriders i bealive that dont grow much, but either case i think they are small....here&#180;s a pic of my 2 white widows (3 weeks into veg yesterday), the 2 other plants on the sides are 6 days old OriginalHaze x Skunk#1


----------



## h20xygen (Dec 12, 2006)

what lighting cycle have you got yours on omega? i'm running 400W hps 18/6 but my closet is slightly warm...


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Dec 12, 2006)

Dude i think ur plants should be bigger with a 400w gun , check the temps and the distance to the plants they are very small for 3 weeks in veg under a 400w HPS...my light cycle is 24/7 i use 2 x 18w tubes + 2 x 40w tubes on the sides about 1" or less distance of the top...u can go with a 18/6 at about 2 feet away to start with and then lower the lights as the plants get used to the temps....double check all shit in your grow, from light timers water pH the whole setup cause i find very strange that your plants are that size without some sort of detail being off its normal values


----------



## h20xygen (Dec 13, 2006)

well to be totally honest it's pretty warm in there... 

I also havnt got a ph tester which obviously isnt good, so i have no idea about my ph, I think i might pick one of them up soon with some ph up and down... wish i hadnt got my 400w tbh and just got flouros but I got a little over excited... Anyone wanna buy a 400w hps lol? 

what nutes are you using omega?


----------



## bongbabe (Dec 13, 2006)

They look seriously nute burned to me h20. What have you been feeding them? I'd flush them with lukewarm water n be careful with your nutes. DONT get rid of your hps its perfect for flowering. Fine for vegging too but if you wanna add cfl's go for it.

Lowryders stay small but should still be bigger than that at this stage and your ph is very important. If its not right you will 'lock out' you nutes causing all sorts of problems. Hope things get better and good luck.


----------



## h20xygen (Dec 13, 2006)

well because i dont have a ph tester (which i've just rang my mate and im getting one later today) I just added a splash of formulex, barely any but i guess if the ph was already high then it's not good, anyway im gonna flush it today see what happens 

Thanks guys


----------



## h20xygen (Dec 13, 2006)

I've just been looking at basmenthydroponics.co.uk and they do these dual cfl's for &#163;70







Would this suffice for veg?

Hydrogarden Dual Osram 55w Fluorescent Propagation Light: Basement Lighting Hydroponics and Plant Grow Lights

Osram 55w twin double fluorescent, cool running and lightweight. A compact, lightweight yet powerfully bright propagating and over wintering light unit.

- Produces 9,600 lumens
- 60cm x 23cm
- Uses 2 x 55w compact flouroscent lamps
- Supplied boxed with 2m of mains lead


----------



## bongbabe (Dec 13, 2006)

Prob not nute burn then if your only feeding formulex, but could be nute lock out if you didn't rinse your pebbles in ph5.5-5.8 water before planting. Is your hps too close maybe? Its hard to tell exactly what the prob is but if you flush n keep yr ph to around 5.8ish it should help. 

That light looks great, its all down to personal choice really what ever suits your space and budget. Personally i would get 2 x 125w or 200w blue envirolights for vegging.


----------



## h20xygen (Dec 13, 2006)

lol well i've got a ph test kit today, the basic universal indicator liquid not the metre and i've just found out that all the tap water in my house is ph of 8 which is seriously bad right? that's like really acidic.... :S well lol i've been using ph 8 water all this time so i've used my brita filter lol and reduced it down to ph 5 then i upped it slightly with some ph up then flushed my tank and my pebbles, hopefully this shud help my babies drastically

Anyway thanks for all ure help guys ill keep u informed


----------



## h20xygen (Dec 13, 2006)

Fuuuuck!  I managed to snap off one of my fucking branches when i was flushing my system with a hose pipe, will it recover?


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Dec 13, 2006)

Nah dude pH 8 is really alkaline u need to get that pH down and between 5.3 and 6..........DONT SELL THE 400WATTER......just spend 15$ in a couple of fluoros or raise the distance of the light....also get VENTILATION lots of air in those babies.....u can use a 3 part nutrient by any brand u like or u can search for the Lucas formula on the 3 part nutrient and feed the plants only Micro and Bloom....i still use all 3....and if u want an advice that will make a world dif - READ READ READ AND AFTER THAT READ SOME MORE...some of ur problems will become very easy to resolve once u know what to do m8...bealive me that ull face bigger probs then just water being off...


----------



## smokeabowl101 (Nov 11, 2009)

no offense you must be a beginner tho cause those look like 2 day old plants when i do a room


----------



## Griffin285 (Dec 9, 2009)

You should run your lights 24 hours a day when you veg. I read that Marijuana doesn't need nighttime during vegetative growth, so if you leave your lights on all the time they will grow faster. 

In order to avoid shocking your plants when you switch to 12/12 you can go:
20/4
18/6
14/8
each for a week leading up to the 12/12 switch. 

By doing this your plants will get more daytime exposure for longer during the veg stage. They might show sex earlier too. 

Just a piece of advice.


----------



## EyeGrowTomatos (Dec 17, 2010)

smokeabowl101 said:


> no offense you must be a beginner tho cause those look like 2 day old plants when i do a room


No Offense, You must be God then cause it takes about 2 days to get the first couple of true leaves for everyone else!

I know its late to post but this site is full of tards or something and I had to say whats up

What happened is your nutrients were getting locked out because your ph was way way too high.. the yellow leaves and lack of foliage/stem growth makes it obvious"

You're lighting was probably fine all along.. you don't need much to veg. u can literally use a $10 36watt fluorescent t8 ballast with some "Daylight" bulbs and be good-to-grow.

By now Im sure you realized that your PH was high cause you got the test kit and it revealed it!

Now heres a trick for you in future grows.. Get an organic Base Nutrient... and this is works amazing for me just gotta look for burn (not likely)!

Give 2 caps full of the base and 2 caps whatever other micronutes you chose with it.. Adjust ur ph (now low) with ph up to about 5.8-6

Over the next few days you will noticing ur PH rising after the nutrients begin to cling to the roots! Check every day letting the ph get a bit high ...then correct it.. every other day using a cap of ur base nutrients!!! I usually do this every three days, and the days Im not using the nutes to lower Im using ph down!

This semsw to work incredibly well.. and gives nutes in servings rather than it circulating them and depleting them 24-7 the plants love this.. if u start burning them they willl get milky white spotting in the leaves.. thats when you know to back off a little! Hydroton BTW SUCKKKS for PH Control.. I suggest Sure To Grow Hail!!!!!!!! Its amazing stuff


----------



## Thor1911 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just wanted to say Thanks for the laughs
Not as easy as you thought eh?

Heres a tip, don't use organic nutes in hydro. Why? Because they smell like shit and suck, and the plant has to convert organic poop for it to use while your synthedic nutes go straight to use. Hydroton is the best medium you can use for hydro, just make sure you wash them all off. Don't listen to Eyegrowtomatos because hes an idiot. 3 post, just joined the forums. lalalalala

Good luck, everything you need to know is on the site(use the search button)


----------

